# Minimum Vaccine Protocol for Cats + Fleas



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

I recently adopted a kitten from the shelter and the time will soon come to make some vaccine-related decisions. My dogs are only getting the mandatory rabies shot and I would like to do the same, but I just have no idea if cats are the same or not. I know it can make a difference if they are indoor or outdoor cats, but mine will be 100% indoors except for walks. I am training him with a cat harness and he seems to like it, so the walks could happen a few times a week if not everyday. So 95% indoor time, 5% supervised outdoor time. 

Fellow cat lovers, what vaccines will you give/not give to your cat?

How can I prevent fleas on cats? 

Is neem oil on their skin cat safe?


----------

